# Acer Aspire 5551 BIOS Problem need to flash BIOS!!!



## trusmail (Feb 8, 2012)

hi i have an acer aspire 5551 and recently installed a new screen.. the laptop now wont do anything basically black screen of death not even the hint of it lighting up.. i have read many posts on aspire one's that say press and hold the "esc" and "Fn" keys then press and hold the "power" key until the light blinks green and it starts reading the Bios flash from my usb drive.. THIS DOES NOT WORK WITH ASPIRE 5551... you can not turn the computer on by holding the power key.. the computer does not turn on until you release the power button.. i have the battery fully charged.. i have tried it with the battery out.. i have tried it with the ram and the HDD out.. i have tried reseating the ram and HDD.. i have tried to hold the power button for 5 minutes with no battery in it to reset it.. once the computer comes on i can tell it freezes at the BIOS it does not try to load windows the HDD indicator light does nothing.. once i turn it on i have to disconnect the AC power and the battery to turn it back off.. if i hold the power button it does nothing.. i have the new BIOS downloaded from acers website and have all files renamed and everything but i can not find anywhere the right key combination to flash the bios without the screen working.. any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the system is not posting then flashing the BIOS is not the answer.

Remove the hard drive and attempt to boot the laptop. Do you receive any message.

Double check all connections and make sure that the components are seated properly.

*Also See: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Acer Aspire 5551 Service Guide


----------



## trusmail (Feb 8, 2012)

I have tried with the hard drive and ram out tried with only ram out tried with only hard drive out and can't actually see if it doesn't post because of black screen.. It won't read the usb drive but it will read the cd drive.. I burnt a cd with the ".fd" file only and also one with the fd file and flashit.exe but neither seem to load.. it reads for a while then just stops... without the screen working I can't tell too much what's goin on..


----------



## trusmail (Feb 8, 2012)

It does do something on startup but can't really tell What it is because of the black screen. It does have to lights on it one for hard drive indicator and one for wifi.. neither one will come on at all so it basically seems to me that it is stopping at the bios.. bios might post but as I said without the screen comming on I can't tell much.. I have tested the screen and it is fine.. I have tried to hook up an external monitor from the vga port and hdmi but nothing comes up on those screens either


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try using an external monitor.


----------



## transisto (Apr 15, 2010)

I am working on a similar laptop.

I merely glued the DC connector in place and I'm now stuck with a brick.

The battery indicator blink slowly and stay lit when I press the power button. Nothing else happen.

Nothing at all happen when there is not battery present.


----------



## Joeii.Pantry (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same problem but with an Acer Aspire 5332, I've tried an external monitor as well! Any other ideas would be lovely, thanks!


----------

